# A hover fly...



## jimro (Dec 31, 2015)

...just to remind us of summer.


----------



## xDarek (Jan 1, 2016)

That's so amazing.If the rest of the flower wasn't blured, this picture would look better ( that's my opinion)


----------



## jimro (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for looking xDarek


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

That reminds me of a RobberFly, of which we have here. Great photo!


----------



## jimro (Jan 12, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> That reminds me of a RobberFly, of which we have here. Great photo!


Thanks for looking Gallagher.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice image jimro. What gear and settings did you use on this? If I may ask.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 14, 2016)

cool photo


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 17, 2016)

xDarek said:


> That's so amazing.If the rest of the flower wasn't blured, this picture would look better ( that's my opinion)



I am no expert but it's a macro shot, I don't think it would be possible to do what your saying. It takes some serious skill to get what he got.

nominated Jan POTM


----------



## brianroe (Jan 20, 2016)

That is a beautiful photo. I too would be interested to know the settings, lens, etc.


----------



## hamfist (Jan 24, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> xDarek said:
> 
> 
> > That's so amazing.If the rest of the flower wasn't blured, this picture would look better ( that's my opinion)
> ...



Yes, without fancy focus-stacking and post-processing you simply cannot get more of the field of view in focus.

It's a great shot, and does remind me of summer !!


----------

